# Wireless dog fence



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

Does anyone use an electric or wireless dog fence. We would appreciate any comments on the benefits/disadvantages of either system. Hope someone can advise as we have adopted a young dog who likes to roam and has managed to upset some of our neighbours do to keep all happy we are investigating wireless fences.
All advice will be much appreciated.
Thank you.
Janet King


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

jarnot said:


> Does anyone use an electric or wireless dog fence. We would appreciate any comments on the benefits/disadvantages of either system. Hope someone can advise as we have adopted a young dog who likes to roam and has managed to upset some of our neighbours do to keep all happy we are investigating wireless fences.
> All advice will be much appreciated.
> Thank you.
> Janet King


If you mean the kind that has a wire in the ground and the dog has a receiver in the collar that give him a schock when he come close, they may work but the dog will get many schocks before he learn, because he can't understand what causes it. We have tested a normal electrical wire on top of the fence and that they will learn from first time to not go near. But if you have no fence today it can ofc be a problem


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

How about just a fence? How about proper dog training? Would you put an electric shock collar on a young child? Would you put up an electrified fence to keep a young child in? Why would it be any different for a puppy dog? 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> How about just a fence? How about proper dog training? Would you put an electric shock collar on a young child? Would you put up an electrified fence to keep a young child in? Why would it be any different for a puppy dog?
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


With more then 30 years experience of dogs, privately and professionally, I would say that you can`t compare dogs and humans. 

Many people use bark collars with success. I have tested many times how it feel and it is a very mild "chock", more to get the dogs attention. Same with remote training collars that is used all over the world in training protection dogs.

Electric fences is used for many animals in farming. Cows, sheep, horses etc. Monkey world in Dorset and probably most Zoo's use it to keep monkeys and other animals in. So what is the difference. Dogs are dogs, even if many try to humanize them, which is to no benefit for the dog

There is dogs that have the taste for roaming that you will never be able to keep in, and it is nothing that you can stop with training


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

I am not comparing dogs with humans, or humanising dogs. I am stating that inflicting pain isn't always the best way to teach desired behavior, not with dogs, and not with humans. If a fence will do to keep the dog from roaming, then why electrify it? 

The fact that is widely used in the animal industry shows that is effective, and makes no statement on the morality of the question. This is simply using "Argumentum ad populum" which is a logical fallacy (you can claim that smoking is good for you because millions of people smoke)

Your many years experience with dogs, as much as I respect them, again have no point as to the morality of the question. Personally, I don't believe that using electric collars or fences are a good way of dealing with this issue, when a simple fence will do the job. 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> I am not comparing dogs with humans, or humanising dogs. I am stating that inflicting pain isn't always the best way to teach desired behavior, not with dogs, and not with humans. If a fence will do to keep the dog from roaming, then why electrify it?
> 
> The fact that is widely used in the animal industry shows that is effective, and makes no statement on the morality of the question. This is simply using "Argumentum ad populum" which is a logical fallacy (you can claim that smoking is good for you because millions of people smoke)
> 
> ...


Martin, we have a 160 cm mesh-fence around our plot and we have had guest dogs going over it by climbing it. Perhaps if we put barb wire on top it will be more effective but I rather use 1 thin electrical wire on the top of it.

Btw one in the base is also a good idea to keep all the blunt nose wipers away and not hurting anyone. 

As you understand I can't see the problem with it


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

So we are hurting dogs at the top of the fence and BNV's at the bottom of the fence. We've used some of Snake Georges magic potion across our gateways to keep the snakes out. 

Apparently the smell is offensive to snakes and makes them wiggle off in the opposite direction.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Bnv?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BNV = blunt nosed viper


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

ah ok, cool, thanks 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

*Electric dog fence*

Thanks for all the comments. As we are in a rented property with no fencing dog containment is very difficult even with good training. Cats cause a lot of temptation!! After much research it would appear that a wireless containment system is our best option.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Pam n Dave said:


> So we are hurting dogs at the top of the fence and BNV's at the bottom of the fence. We've used some of Snake Georges magic potion across our gateways to keep the snakes out.
> 
> Apparently the smell is offensive to snakes and makes them wiggle off in the opposite direction.


If the dogs climb 160 fence and get and touch the wire, they will not do it again. And the BNV or what you call them will never touch the wire, they feel the magnetic field long before and turn. And for me that is much more human for the dogs then being screamed at or beaten like many people do. And I rather keep the snakes out with electricity then have dogs killed in the garden. For me it is better to keep them out then to kill them, like most people do


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Whatever you do, do it quickly particularly if your dog has annoyed Cypriot neighbours. Try & keep him contained until then.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Back in the UK one of our neighbours had a problem with their labrador who bit the paperboy twice and also went for my daughter and our dog when they were walking past. They fitted the electronic system that shocked him through a device on his collar. He learnt very fast and did not cross the end of the driveway again if his collar was on, in fact when they took the collar off, he still did not cross I assume believing he would still get a shock if he did.

So from that experience, they do work. I would have doubts whether it would work with my own dog, Nemo, I think it would be fine until a cat was spotted!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

nemo1843 said:


> Back in the UK one of our neighbours had a problem with their labrador who bit the paperboy twice and also went for my daughter and our dog when they were walking past. They fitted the electronic system that shocked him through a device on his collar. He learnt very fast and did not cross the end of the driveway again if his collar was on, in fact when they took the collar off, he still did not cross I assume believing he would still get a shock if he did.
> 
> So from that experience, they do work. I would have doubts whether it would work with my own dog, Nemo, I think it would be fine until a cat was spotted!
> 
> Hope this helps.


I have not seen any dog where it does not work. The secret is to let the dog get used to the collar for a week or so without having it turned on. This way he will not connect the collar with the in-comfort of the electricity. Most dogs learn very quickly. I have seen male dogs staying inside the plot even with female dogs in full heat passing outside. Many owners with problem of barking pets use a bark collar with the same system. Very effective. I have tested around my own neck and the "shock" is very light. But It is important to buy well-known products, not Chinese copies

For me this is not in-human, and most professional dog-behaviorists seem to agree, like Cesar Millan, Ed Frawley f.ex.


----------



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

Many thanks Nemo1863 and Baywatch. It is good to hear from someone who knows these systems. 
All good wishes to everyone for a very Happy Christmas and 2015.

Janet


----------

